# Cool site header!



## Stitch (Nov 20, 2007)

But why is a chicken playing guitar?

Yeah Chris, I posted in here. I dared.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 20, 2007)

BORK BORK BORK.


Bets on when this thread gets closed?


----------



## OzzyC (Nov 20, 2007)

Poor Stitch, to not even know the differences between a chicken and a turkey... How did your parents ever raise you?


----------



## Stitch (Nov 20, 2007)

Not for a while, Chris seems occupied. His powers are weak, the old man. 



Hello Shawn! Not seen you around in a while! Why don't we ever seem to talk nowadays?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 20, 2007)

stitch is a bit slow sometimes


----------



## Stitch (Nov 20, 2007)

Why would I know what it is? All I know is it is some daft American concept that I've never seen adequately explained. Someone care to here?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Nov 20, 2007)

hello stitchypie! 

i now have two (really badass) jobs, i am a full time student, and i have marching band (really demanding from a time point of view) at my school.

= not much time to post here.

miss you honey.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 20, 2007)

I'd like to point out to everyone that I had to tell Ozzy on MSN where he could find that picture so he could link it in this thread.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## OzzyC (Nov 20, 2007)

Stitch said:


> I'd like to point out to everyone that I had to tell Ozzy on MSN where he could find that picture so he could link it in this thread.



Yeah, I was actually thinking of adding that at the end of my post.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Nov 20, 2007)

Great. You like the turkey. Nuff said.



Chris said:


> There's been a *lot of off-topic style posting in the general* forums lately. Please keep the gay jokes, stitch jokes, mom jokes, dick jokes and every other such thing contained to the Off-Topic forum.
> 
> Also, remember that the Politics forum is NOT the off topic forum, so please post accordingly.


----------

